
Good News Everyone: Judge Rules Data Scraping Is Legal - EranLe
http://blog.webhose.io/2017/08/17/a-judge-just-ordered-linkedin-to-allow-scraping-heres-why/
======
smt88
(I am not a lawyer and this is not legal advice.)

The ruling was a primary injunction. Telling people that scraping is legal is
disingenuous at best, bad legal advice at worst. The case could go either way.

Further, this isn't the law of the land. Scraping will only be safe and legal
when it's made legal by statute.

Basing your business on a single common-law case is a terrible idea, and this
case isn't even settled yet.

